# V-TuRBo for corners.



## Kenneth (Feb 13, 2011)

I made a little page for solving the curners using TuRBo.

https://sites.google.com/site/kubbuth/temp/v-turbo

Mostly because the way I used to do corners was so slow reconition and it often resulted in twisted corners in the end because I made the wrong alg at some point (I did setup to a 3-cycle to any side of the buffer and not only to the U layer, even R and F).

I needed something that I can recog fast. After only one day of practice I got to that using this V-TuRBo, now after a few days I can recog even before setup and avoid bad algs (Antiniklas sucks).

No, I do NOT practice BLD!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

wait what? Isn't this just TuRBo corners?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, but restricted to the cases where you setup to the adjacent sides of the buffer. I think I say that on the page =)

Nothing new really, just a description of how to recognise the cases...

BTW, someone told me Kai has got a page for TuRBo corners, but I don't know where to find it. Anybody got a link?

(I sent a PM to him, but no reply so far)


----------

